# Buy Kennametal Inserts?



## chupac (May 19, 2021)

Where do people buy carbide inserts for kennametal tools? Ebay? 
Anyone make aftermarket versions cheaper? 
Thanks


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 19, 2021)

eBay / Aliexpress etc. 

You can get original inserts cheap but have to look for them on eBay.

You can get better inserts as well - based on carbide grade / what work you do.

You can get cheap / very cheap / uber cheap inserts of aliexpress - again all depends on how much you want to spend and what you are doing & how often you want to change inserts / what speed you want things to run at.


----------



## gerritv (May 19, 2021)

Canadian site, Canadian owned, brand name inserts: Carbide Inserts | CTS Industrial Supply Ltd. — Cutting Tool Pickers

Gerrit


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 19, 2021)

https://cuttingtoolpickers.com/collections/turning-inserts/products/15867

You can buy a box of these on aliexpress for similar price to a single one on this site. Same brand. Same box. Same insert. 

Accusize is not a brand name - it is the very cheapest Chinese inserts. 

Same for a lot of other inserts. It feels their markup on inserts is close to 1000%. 

Popular on aliexpress are Mitsubishi inserts. A lot of inserts are made in Korea and Japan. I am guessing less then half are from China.


----------



## gerritv (May 19, 2021)

Since the OP asked about inserts for Kennametal tooling, I figured they would want name brand, hence CTS.

BTW, None of that part number to be fond on Aliexpress. And CTS, while an Accusize distributor, sources most of their parts from e.g. overstock at suppliers etc.  While looking at Mitsubishi on Aliexpress there are very similar pricing, as in >$50 for 10.

Yes, I do buy no-name inserts on Aliexpress, I expect little life from them, and that is what I get. Those generally provide zero clue as to what they are for, just dirt cheap. Given the cheap price at present I don't care but that is slowly changing as I get into more demanding work. Thus I will have both types, known brand/type/quality, and throw away ones for mystery metal use.

Maybe I will get motivated and buy some known source vs. same brand from Aliexpress and put them under my optical comparator at 100x. I know Stefan has done that, the differences don't show up till you magnify them.
Gerrit


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 19, 2021)

What do you mean, I get my Mitsubishi for like $10 for 10 pieces off aliexpress. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000973291477.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.32564c4ddxuSoZ 
Mitsubishi

I wonder whatever they do not advertise the brand with inserts as they may send same grade of different brand. 

Also it is possible they are a factory for say a big brand name or a distributor but they cannot due to legal nature actually disclose what it is - this is why when you look at a lot of inserts they rarely show the logo or name of manufacturer. 

I also wonder whatever some of these are knock offs in China - I seen more and more coming in with 3d holograms of "authenticity". Thus I do suspect there may be some cheating going on.


----------



## gerritv (May 19, 2021)

The ad doesn't say Mitsubishi so why would I assume that they are? I also can't find the previous Korloy that you mentioned. Just like many other inserts  don't say what material they are for. Crap shoot, great price, throw away items, might not be what you need after all.

If I need to be sure what I am buying, I will use CTS as there is some traceability there. For the other 95% of my needs I will take the chance, as do you. I think I see part of the price diff, you seem to be in US$, I look at CA$ since that is what I am paying in. So your latest example is not $10, but $16.89. Still cheap, but not visibly branded.


----------



## Dabbler (May 19, 2021)

When cutting 4140 I did some tests and the results were not promising for the inserts I was able to buy offshore.  I get very long life for my $14.00 locally sourced Kinnemetal inserts.  The life for any offshore insert I've tried has been very short - one long cut or less.

I just don't have the deep pockets to randomly buy until I get longer lasting inserts.  I'm done with offshore for tool steel after > 10 attempts.   I will continue to use offshore for aluminum and brass  ONLY.


----------



## chupac (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies! 

My problem with offshore ie. aliexpress / accusize is that I cannot find an insert number that compares to the kennametal insert number.  
How do I know I am getting the correct shape/size? 

I need EDPT or EDCT inserts. 
Is there some way to convert the code that I am missing?  
Thanks


----------



## Dabbler (May 19, 2021)

@chupac What you are finding is the difference between the ISO insert designation and the SAE sizing.  For your kinnemetal holder, you can get your dealer to tell you both designations.  [that is IF your kinnemetal holder is an ISO holder, which many now are - only about 1/2 of my kinnemetal holders are ISO standard]

I'm no expert, and there's other guys on this forum that do this stuff every day.

Here's what I'd do:

1. look up my exact K insert on the web and then check Carbide Depot to see what they have that is compatible.  As a thank-you, you might even order from them a time or 2.  The key thing is that an expert like that will be able to help you.

2.  I'd call a Mitsubishi or Sandvik rep and ask them what they have that will fit your holder.  IF they have a compatible insert, you can be sure it is an ISO compatible holder.

3. There are charts on the web that convert all the insert designations between the 2 systems of nomenclature.  I used one 2 years ago to find a compatible insert for my TPNG 322 inserts.  (sorry I don't remember where that one is).


----------



## PeterT (May 19, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Maybe I will get motivated and buy some known source vs. same brand from Aliexpress and put them under my optical comparator at 100x. I know Stefan has done that, the differences don't show up till you magnify them.
> Gerrit



I'd be interested to see what you see.
I must have missed that Stefan episode. Do you recall about when it was or link?


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 19, 2021)

You can get regular Kennametal inserts off eBay - if you have popular sizing it should be easy to buy them at about $2 per insert. Say TPNG style insert - I can get any brand name top of the line inserts for roughly 2 CAD each or max 3 cad.

Here is a chart for basic insert identification.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm

In case some do not believe my prices - here you go: https://www.ebay.com/itm/234007297032?hash=item367bebfc08:g:cZ8AAOSw9ehgnRaj


----------



## Alexander (May 20, 2021)

Kennametal doesn't sell inserts online, same goes for allot of good brand name tooling. Call or go to Source Atlantic they are an authorized distributor. You will be able to find other retailers here in calgary.


----------



## Dabbler (May 20, 2021)

@Alexander I was hoping you'd comment...  

--Do you mean Souceatlantic.ca?  They seem to have Sandvik, but not Kinnemetal, K isn't in their 'brands' list and comes up blank in search.


----------



## gerritv (May 20, 2021)

I'm sorry Tom but the total cost to me for those is $47 so no, not a bargain once they arrive. I agree that the base price is decent. Close to nothing from US is worth buying in the end at their generally extortionist shipping fees. I know, I'm hard to please, it is the frugal in me I think.

The chart is very handy, thank you.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2021)

Well if you wanted these my cost is like 20 CAD maybe 25 CAD all in. I actually think I have lots of inserts in that size. I wanted to buy some this time but decided to shop next week.


----------



## chupac (May 20, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Well if you wanted these my cost is like 20 CAD maybe 25 CAD all in. I actually think I have lots of inserts in that size. I wanted to buy some this time but decided to shop next week.




You have a different source than ebay I assume?  The kennametal ones I want are ~ USD $15+  each on ebay plus shipping. Actually cheaper for me to buy them locally.  No shipping.


----------



## Dabbler (May 20, 2021)

I personally try to stay away from ebay and amazon for certain name brand items like inserts, especially Sandvik and Kennemetal.  

Just like Mitutoyo digital calipers, there are too many fakes out there, and my money is better spent on authentic inserts through authorized channels.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2021)

It is a trusted seller. Stuff is 100% legitimate. I simply add on inserts to other items I buy - so with shipping the total cost is just what inserts sold for plus a tiny fee for extra shipping and processing. Items are surplus. 

Which exact inserts are you looking at - the code?


----------



## Alexander (Jun 7, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @Alexander I was hoping you'd comment...
> 
> --Do you mean Souceatlantic.ca?  They seem to have Sandvik, but not Kinnemetal, K isn't in their 'brands' list and comes up blank in search.



Sorry I meant edgeproduction.com they have a sales team in calgary that can help.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 7, 2021)

Alexander said:


> I meant edgeproduction.com



I've been a customer of theirs for 7 years now.  great guys.


----------



## Degen (Dec 23, 2021)

I've used the Accusize cutters on 4041 with no issues.  I guess it depends on how heavy you push the cut.

Another source for tooling is TryHard Industrial in Mississauga.


----------

